# returning to spain after four years



## mountainer (Sep 8, 2013)

I was resident in Spain up until nearly four years back but took ill in the UK and have been there since. I am thinking of returning to Spain - has anyone experienced this situation - can I just resume where I left off or will I have to renew NIE and the green paper residency document - both issued in 2008, and reapply for health care card (over 65)?


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Look through all relevant threads on here;a lot of things have changed. Then ask yourself-do you really want to come back?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mountainer said:


> I was resident in Spain up until nearly four years back but took ill in the UK and have been there since. I am thinking of returning to Spain - has anyone experienced this situation - can I just resume where I left off or will I have to renew NIE and the green paper residency document - both issued in 2008, and reapply for health care card (over 65)?


:welcome:

I'd say that because you've obviously been resident in the UK for the past four years you should re-register here - but I'm guessing you never 'de-registered'?

probably best to re-register - go to the extranjería & explain what happened - with your UK pension & S1 it should be straightforward enough


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

extranjero said:


> Look through all relevant threads on here;a lot of things have changed. Then ask yourself-do you really want to come back?


presumably because he wants to!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd return in a heartbeat if it wasnt for the family commitments, work etc

Jo xxx


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

cambio said:


> presumably because he wants to!


Glutton for punishment!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

extranjero said:


> Look through all relevant threads on here;a lot of things have changed. Then ask yourself-do you really want to come back?


Things have changed for the worse in the UK too, over the past four years. especially for pensioners. All things considered I'd far rather stay here in Spain!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

extranjero said:


> Glutton for punishment!


Got up before seven this morning, washed, dressed, took dogs with OH to deserted village beach. Sat on a rock and watched the sun rise. Walked for a while, came home, breakfasted on the terrace by the pool.

Had a swim, then hot shower and dressed. Pottered about cleaning the pool, cutting shrubs.

Lunch on the terrace, tuna steaks, followed by fruit, with couple of copas of Alborino. Then a freshly ground espresso.

Cleared up, lay on sun lounger with book. Read for a while then dozed.

Woke up, checked e-mails. Did some ADANA work. Later I'll have a light supper, walk the dog into the village, then sit outside in the dark by the pool chatting to OH. May have a moonlight swim.
After a shower, up to bed to watch something intelligent on tv. Sleep

I'm not sure what crime I committed to earn this punishment but I hope my sentence is very long with no possibility of extradition.
.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

extranjero said:


> Look through all relevant threads on here;a lot of things have changed. Then ask yourself-do you really want to come back?





extranjero said:


> Glutton for punishment!


Well, i am about to embark on 2 weeks of punishment in Spain with a view to permanent punishment from January onwards.

Whip me now!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

cambio said:


> Well, i am about to embark on 2 weeks of punishment in Spain with a view to permanent punishment from January onwards.
> 
> Whip me now!


That can be arranged! A few streets away from us is a large house built in the style of a Scottish baronial castle complete with towers, moat and drawbridge.
It's now for sale, a right poem of kitsch but until recently it was rented out as an S&M brothel, complete with dungeons. It had a website, castiillo de jade.

A session can be arranged given advance notice, proceeds to ADANA


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

extranjero said:


> Look through all relevant threads on here;a lot of things have changed. Then ask yourself-do you really want to come back?


Even with all the problems and changes that Spain is going through, I would jump on a plane tomorrow, if I could!

I think that some people, whatever their nationality, have a "feeling" for Spain. Others, perhaps you included, don't.

I know that's where I belong.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

From someone who loved living in both countries ............

Spain was a lovely place to live as an early pensioner, and not having to work. It was lovely being able to get up most days and experience great weather. Lovely to be able to go out for long lunches, and sit by the pool. Its definitely a place for the outdoor type. Crime where we were was not a serious problem, nor was it something that was high in our thoughts .... we were comfortable enough to sit watching TV late in the evening with the front door open for the breeze. In July and August though, it was very hot .. night and day. 

Conversely, in the UK obviously the weather is not quite the same. You cant predict from one day to the next what is going to happen, but this summer has been fine. The winter is yet to come. Cost of meals is more expensive unless you are canny and use vouchers.com and the like. So for us social stuff tends more to be at peoples houses or garden parties. Lifetime friends are around, willing to do anything for you ... as opposed to new found acquaintances in Spain who you only know in the short term. Remarkably, crime again is not something that is uppermost in our thoughts, although we are not careless in that regard.

They are both great places to live in their own ways and I feel sad sometimes that there are so many ex pats that run the Uk down .... often those that haven't been there for so many years

It's all down to personal needs and aspirations really. I wouldn't have missed the Spanish experience, I'm so glad we did it. I'm also glad we are back now in the UK, but unlike some I won't sit here now and run down Spain for all its challenges and issues . Every country has its own set of challenges, they are just different ... but require the same resolve


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

I could go on about walking on the beach at sunset, reading by the pool, having menu del dia by the marina,pottering in the garden, picking my own lemons and figs-I do all that as well and enjoy doing so, but there is the other side, people don't tend to drone on about the complex and unfair tax system,conflicting advice,tolerance of tax dodgers, problems with getting justice, the problems of growing older in Spain,to name but a few.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

extranjero said:


> I could go on about walking on the beach at sunset, reading by the pool, having menu del dia by the marina,pottering in the garden, picking my own lemons and figs-I do all that as well and enjoy doing so, but there is the other side, people don't tend to drone on about the complex and unfair tax system,conflicting advice,tolerance of tax dodgers, problems with getting justice, the problems of growing older in Spain,to name but a few.


Living in a country with increasing unemployment, limited welfare payments, an undercurrent of unrest caused by said issues, mosquitoes, flies, poor roads/drivers, increasing taxes and utility bills, issues with Gib, healthcare in a foreign country when you get elderly and infirm, strange inheritance laws .........

Yes, it has to be said that outside of everyones own personal "bubbles", there is an uncomfortable side to living in Spain right now. I'd still go there in a heartbeat, but there is always a flip side - as there is in the UK and that list would be longer and is more relevant to me lol!!!!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

extranjero said:


> I could go on about walking on the beach at sunset, reading by the pool, having menu del dia by the marina,pottering in the garden, picking my own lemons and figs-I do all that as well and enjoy doing so, but there is the other side, people *don't tend to drone on about the complex and unfair tax system,conflicting advice,tolerance of tax dodgers, problems with getting justice, the problems of growing older in Spain,to name but a few.*


Words you could easily apply to the United Kingdom as well. As I said, each country has its own set of challenges

I guess the difference is that you can face all these challenges in Spain ...... in the sunshine


----------

